# Spadefish!



## Luvstoflyfish (Nov 26, 2003)

Has anyone heard of the spadefish invading the CLT yet? Looking forward to their arrival so I can hook'em and cook'em!


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Luvstoflyfish said:


> Has anyone heard of the spadefish invading the CLT yet? Looking forward to their arrival so I can hook'em and cook'em!


They're there, when the weather breaks I think we're going to go spear fishing for 'em. Let me know if you want to go.

Skunk


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

ive heard they are there from some boaters but spearing them has been the only way to catch em' since they arent biting hook and line. good luck, thats along paddle


----------



## Luvstoflyfish (Nov 26, 2003)

Hey, Skunk! Thanx for the report on the spades and the offer to go out with you when the weather breaks. I too, am waiting until the weather breaks to get out there myself. Keep me informed when they decide to eat a good piece of clam on a hook.


----------



## jambrose (Oct 1, 2005)

*spear fishing*

I know I'm new to this board but if any of you who run out to CLT for spear fishing need another to make a trip, hit me up. I have all my own gear (though I use a spear pole instead of a gun) and am always willing to pay my part in fuel for a fishing trip out there!

Jason


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

guess whats here and hungry


----------

